# new bee girl



## Olive (May 17, 2009)

Hi!

I’ll tell you how I got interested in bees. When I was about 5 or 6 I went outside and I found a bee drowning in my dog’s water dish. I was really afraid of all bugs when I was little, ESPECIALLY is they happened to have stingers…but I couldn’t stand to see it drowning so I put a twig in the bowl and the bee crawled on and I told it to tell all the other bees never to sting me as payment for saving it. I would later call it “my treaty with the bees”

Now I’m 17 and still never been stung once…but I can’t expect that to last, because I just got my first two beehives and I know stings come with the territory. I’ve been studying and learning about bees from local keepers since last fall, and now I’m trying it myself. 

I started with two nuc boxes, five frames each, and transferred them to my hives. I was less than graceful with the first one (turns out my gloves were too big!) and the bees were a little irritated, but smoke calmed them down. The second hive went very smoothly. I’ve checked them a couple of times since then and they seem to be doing well. I love watching them fly and the humming sound they make.

Other than that…I have a vast menagerie of interests. I’m eclectic  I’m your average teenage girl. I like to read and write and draw. I love riding my bike and being outside in general. Music is great, and I love all kinds…big band, classical, rock, county…you name it! And antiques are my things…classic movies too. When I grow up, I want to be a mortician. And I’m a Christian (which is probably the most important thing about me!)

Nice to meet you!


----------



## chad (Apr 26, 2009)

welcome new bee girl.This is a great site to learn from.I just started beeking a few months back.God is good.


----------



## Olive (May 17, 2009)

thanks chad. and you're right!


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Welcome Olive!

I know several beeks up in the northern part of the state. Some great bee clubs up there too: the Northeast IN Beekeepers and the Michiana Beeks. 

I have a daughter your age, but she doesn't like bees. Her mind is on horses 24/7. 

If you get a chance, consider coming over to Purdue on June 20th. The two statewide bee clubs are holding a joint meeting in the bee yards. 
http://www.entm.purdue.edu/beehive/events.html


----------



## JIm in Annville (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome aboard. It is good to see young people starting beekeeping. My son has joined me in learning. I am a beginner also.


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

welcome.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

WElcome Olive,
GOod luck w/ your bee's
YOu have some good standards. GOD and Bee's!


----------



## Olive (May 17, 2009)

Thanks alot everyone! And i'll definitely try to make it to purdue in june!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Olive,
My wife & I are new to beekeeping, & not ready to take the gloves off yet. We are wearing the nitrile exam gloves like doctors use at a checkup. With these gloves you can even feel a bee buzz in you're fingers.

Good Luck,


----------



## Bigtbbq (Apr 12, 2008)

Welcome Bee Girl.... Dont bee a stranger...LOTS of great info on this site...
Tom


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the mad house that is beekeeping!!  My oldest daughter is in school for funeral services which includes the mortician stuff.


----------



## Olive (May 17, 2009)

where does your daughter go to school Nasalsponge? Yeah, I'll be a senior in HS next year and I'll be working part time a funeral home to get a feel for it. Then I'll be going to cincinati college of mortuary sciences...unless i can find any other mortuary school


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

The University of Central Oklahoma, she has already got to sit in on some embalmings.....ewwwww


----------



## Bluidshay (Apr 29, 2009)

What a great story! And familiar...I have a similar treaty with spiders. I'm 37 and I haven't been bitten, and since I don't intend to raise a spider colony anytime soon, I'll consider the treaty a success  . Welcome aboard...I am also a newbee so we'll be learning together.


----------



## Olive (May 17, 2009)

haha! thats funny bluidshay...wonder what spider honey would taste like?


----------

